# دي مجموعه صور جديده من رسوماتي ويارب تعجبكم



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2009)

انا جايه اغلس عليكم شويه 
واخد رايكم في مجموعه رسومات من رسمي تاني
وعارفه اني هلاقي الصراحه اللي متعوده عليها من اخواتي
ويارب تعجبكم

هاسيبكم مع الصور














​


----------



## مريم12 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*بصراحة جومال جدااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك يا قمر​*


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*حلوووووين اوى تسلم ايدك وهنقيم الموضوع كمان*​


----------



## tena_tntn (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*حلوين قوى
شكرا ياجميل*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جمال جدااااااااا بجد يا نفين ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة دى


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2009)

فى 
منتهى
الروووعه

الرب
يبارك
موهبتك​


----------



## churchlife (15 نوفمبر 2009)

3ashet edakkk kolshhhhh 7loaaaaa


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *بصراحة جومال جدااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا​*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك يا قمر*​


 

ميرسي يا قمره انتي
الاجمل هو اشراقك في صفحتي
وتشجيعك الجميل

نورتي يا حبي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *حلوووووين اوى تسلم ايدك وهنقيم الموضوع كمان*​


 
ميرسي يا باشا علي تشجيعك
تقييمي هو مرورك العطر
نورت الموضوع بتواجدك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> *حلوين قوى*
> *شكرا ياجميل*


 

انتي الاحلي يا قمره
بمشاركتك وتواجدك العطر
اسعدني مرورك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> جمال جدااااااااا بجد يا نفين ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة دى


 

الاجمل تواجدك الجميل
وميرسي ياقمره
علي مشاركتك وتشجيعك​


----------



## سور (15 نوفمبر 2009)

صور جميلة جدا
وبتقول انك موهوبه بجد
الرب يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> فى ​
> منتهى
> الروووعه​
> الرب
> ...


 
ميرسي يا استاذي الغالي
علي تشجيعك ومشاركتك الجميله
اسعدني مرورك العطر
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

عم بتضاربي عليّ يا نيفين

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين كتير الك مستقبل

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## ارووجة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوين كتير يائمر ^_^
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمي موهبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جمال جدا يا نيفين
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

churchlife قال:


> 3ashet edakkk kolshhhhh 7loaaaaa


 
ميرسي كتير 
علي المرور والمشاركه 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> صور جميلة جدا
> 
> وبتقول انك موهوبه بجد
> 
> الرب يباركك​


 
ميرسي يا جميل 
علي مشاركتك ومرورك الاجمل
اسعدني تواجدك
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رووووعة 
فنانة بجد 

ضروري تنمي الموهبة دي  بلاش تهمليها 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نصرى نصيف (26 نوفمبر 2009)

[الصور جميلة اوي ربنا يباركك


----------



## فادي30 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااا على الصور و حلوين بجد يا نفين وربنا يبارك فى موهبتك


----------



## tenaaaa (27 نوفمبر 2009)

روعه بجد
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## نادر شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وبامانة دا عمل رائع جدا جدا جدا


----------



## mero_engel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايه يا نوفا الجمال دا *
*بجد رائع ياقمر *
*تسلم ايدك *
*وعايزين من دا كتير ههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> عم بتضاربي عليّ يا نيفين
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياريت اقدر
مو بينفع اضارب عليك يا كليمو
انت فنان محترف ومتمكن جدا
انا اجاي ايه بس

بس اهو بحاول علي قدي
وميرسي علي مشاركتك وتشجيعك ليا
يسوع يعوض محبتك خير​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوين كتير يائمر ^_^
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمي موهبتك


 

ميرسي يا اجمل ارووجه
دايما مشجعاني بتواجدك
بمشاركتك الجميله
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يا نيفين
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسي يا كيرو
الاجمل هو تواجدك العطر
ومشاركتك وتشجعيك
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *رووووعة​*
> *فنانة بجد *​
> *ضروري تنمي الموهبة دي بلاش تهمليها *​
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك *​


 
هههههههههههههه
فنانه مره واحده كدا
لا دا كتير عليا
يا شاعرتنا الجميله

انا بحاول كل فتره امارسها
واهو بدرب نفسي دايما
لاني بحب الرسم جدا

وميرسي يا جميل علي تشجيعك
وتواجدك المبهج في صفحتي

يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

نصرى نصيف قال:


> [الصور جميلة اوي ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسي يا نصري
واحب ارحب بيك في منتدي الكنيسه
بيتك التاني
وليا الشرف ان اول مشاركه 
تكون في موضوعي
واشكرك علي مشاركتك الاجمل
ومنتظرين مشاركتك معانا ودوام تواصلك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

حلووووين كتيير
تسلم ايديك
وننتظر المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

فادي30 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااا على الصور و حلوين بجد يا نفين وربنا يبارك فى موهبتك


 

ميرسي يا فادي
الاجمل مشاركتك الرقيقه
واتمني دوام تواصلك معانا
واهلا بيك في منتدي الكنيسه

يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> روعه بجد
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


 

ميرسي يا تينا
الاروع اشراقك في صفحتي المتواضعه
نورتي يا قمره​


----------



## وليم تل (2 ديسمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزى

وبدون اى مجاملة خاصة وانتى بنت حزبى الميمون


::



::




::



وطبعا اوعى بسببى تبطلى رسم




::



::



وانتى عرفانى فى الصراحة ما اعرفش ابويا




::



::



حقيقى اجد موهبة فنية رائعة

فالوجوة مرسومة بدقة وتناسق بين تفاصيل

الوجة وانسيابية الرقبة كما لو كانت حقيقية

حتى رسمة العين والانف مريحة مع دوران الوجة

فأستمرى فأنتى موهوبة حقا وصدقينى بدون مجاملة

ودمتى بود
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نادر شنوده قال:


> بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وبامانة دا عمل رائع جدا جدا جدا


 

ميرسي يا نادر علي مشاركتك الجميله 
وعلي ذوقك
اسعدني مرورك العطر
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ايه يا نوفا الجمال دا *
> 
> *بجد رائع ياقمر *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *وعايزين من دا كتير ههههههه*​


 

ميرسي يا قمره
الاروع دايما تشجيعك ومشاركتك
نورتي يا جميل
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## كارلوس 2 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووووووويين اوى

ربنا يباركك

كارلوس


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميلة موهبة الرسم والأجمل في أستخدامها في الصور الدينية التي أمتعتينا بيها ربنا يباركك ويزيدك من نعيمه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حلووووين كتيير​
> تسلم ايديك
> وننتظر المزيد
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

الاحلي مرورك يا قمره
اسعدني تواجدك العطر
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> نيفين رمزى​
> 
> وبدون اى مجاملة خاصة وانتى بنت حزبى الميمون​
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي يا اغلي زعيم
طبعا عارفه انك مستحيل تجاملني
ورايك دا وسام علي صدري حقا
افتخر بيه
وكم يسعدني اشراقك في صفحتي المتواضعه
فكن دايما بالجوار​


----------



## طحبوش (18 ديسمبر 2009)

هاكتفي بقول عندك موهبة بس لازم تجتهدي اكتر


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا فنانة
مستنين الباقى يا قمر​*


----------



## bant el mase7 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

موهوبة فعلا الرب يبارك موهبتك وتنميها اكتر واكتر.


----------



## دميانة2 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*الل**ة ينور*

*تسلم ايدك*

*حلوين جدا جدا *

*يسوع يبرك حيتك  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

كارلوس 2 قال:


> حلووووووووووووووووووووويين اوى
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> كارلوس




ميرسي ليك كارلوس
علي مشاركتك الجميله
يسوع يرعاك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *جميلة موهبة الرسم والأجمل في أستخدامها في الصور الدينية التي أمتعتينا بيها ربنا يباركك ويزيدك من نعيمه*




ميرسي قوي يا عادل علي مشاركتك الجميله
اسعدني مرورك العطر
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> هاكتفي بقول عندك موهبة بس لازم تجتهدي اكتر




ميرسي كتير لمشاركتك طحبوش
اسعدني مرورك
يسوع يرعاك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا فنانة
> مستنين الباقى يا قمر​*




ميرسي يا حبي
بس فنانه مره واحد
انا لسه بقول ياهادي
في البداية

يا مسهل ادعيلي بس اركز
وانا ازهقك من رسمي
هههههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا جميله
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> موهوبة فعلا الرب يبارك موهبتك وتنميها اكتر واكتر.




ميرسي لمشاركتك
بنت المسيح
يسوع يرعاكي


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2010)

دميانة2 قال:


> *الل**ة ينور*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> ...





ميرسي يا دميانه
علي مشاركتك الرقيقه
اسعدني تواجدك​


----------



## vetaa (31 يناير 2010)

*جمال جدا يا نيفين
برافو عليكى
وعايزين تانى بقى
*​


----------



## جورج سمير @ (7 فبراير 2010)

بامانة حلوين قوى على فكرة انت عندك موهبة جميلة جدا وربنا يحفظك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 فبراير 2010)

_*الي نيفين رمزى
رسومات بجد جميلة ومعبرة زيدى من رسوماتك الرب يباركك أكثر
*_


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي كتير لكل من شارك بالرد
واعتذر علي التاخير


يسوع يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## happy angel (30 أبريل 2010)




----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2010)

ميرسي يا اجمل هابي 
علي مشاركتك الرقيقه
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2010)

*مثل السكر يا نيفين
تسلم ايدك عن جد
ربنا يبارك موهبتك

*​


----------



## magedrn (23 أغسطس 2010)

ايه دا كله ايه دا كله 
صور حلوة اوووووووووووى يا نيفين


----------



## dodo jojo (23 أغسطس 2010)

حقيقى موهووووووووووووووووووووبه..ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

*واااااو تحففة*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي ليكم يا اخواتي
علي مشاركتك الجميله
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2012)

جمااال جدا جدااا


----------

